# Sophie



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP to my mad crazy dog Sophie,the van will be so quiet without you..
Sophie was 13 and looked all the world that she would gently plod on to a ripe old age,last week she was seemed very tired,had been for a bath at the local college and slept all evening,took her to the vets who said she had an infection and gave her some strong meds but over the next few days she got worse,had a final stroll on Sunday then monday her legs gave out,vet found a large mass,was very hard to say goodbye...
Sophie had been a very energetic dog walked all the southwest coastpath
has done Snowdon,Scafell,Ben Nevis plus a few others in between
Sophies probably only flaw was she ran around in circles,howled and barked in the car/van and even recently we got a cycle trailer and she `danced` in that too,various dog behaviour people said she disliked the car but she would charge out in the door into the car at any chance.she would sulk when we came home from camping trips and had to physicaly brought in to the house!she never walked on a lead except on some campsites where she carried it on her back.
she disliked the hot and would lie out all day in the garden given the choice,loved snow and looked like a giant snowball as she rolled in the fields near home,she loved the beach and recently decided that she like swimming although didn`t like the sea in her youth,for the first 5 years there was only me and Sophie until I met my other half and she brought Taz along,Sophie explained to Taz that she was the boss and Taz said yea ok,thats ok no problem
Sophie and Taz lived together until Taz suddenly passed away this June
have pictures of Sophie on here but photobucket is playing up for me,
RIP Sophie I miss you so much


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Aw jeez. 

I'm so very sorry Jonb, I was too busy responding to your kind remarks about Scrabble that it never dawned on me that you might be enduring your own pain. 

I see many parallels in our relationships with our beloved dogs and I feel for you. Scrabble's legs had betrayed him too, and he was the same age as Sophie.

I relate completely to your comment about the van being quiet without her. My wife is heading off visiting her sister tomorrow. I can't remember the last time I was completely alone in a house as there was always Scrabble. 

I hope you get the photos posted as I would love to see your best friend Sophie. I hope too that you find a way to cope with the agony of her leaving you behind. 

Someone remarked to me in these recent dark days that they would never get a dog. I was disappointed until they offered an explanation. It was simple but oh so very understandable. They said

"The trouble with dogs is they go die on you".

Shed a tear for your beloved Sophie m8. It hurts like hell, but our life's have been enriched by their presence.

May your god bless you both.


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss (and for losing Taz earlier this year), we both lost our beloved dogs in the same week, so these are very sad times. It helps to have happy memories, even though it hurts like hell at the moment.

A friend of mine sent me this message which I found very emotional, I hope it helps you as it does me:

Do dogs go to heaven?
Of course they do! You were lent a piece of heaven when Sophie (and my Sally for me) came into your life. And you in turn lent her a piece of your earthly heaven. Could anything have been more perfect?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Only good dogs go to Heaven





PS. There are no bad dogs


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

sophie looved the snow!lol


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Great pics Jonb especially on the beach.

I found looking at photo's of Scrabble upset me at first, but I think it is a part of the healing process and it is nice to recall happier times.

I hope your coping. It was days before I could eat properly or sleep through the night. The fact I'm still posting here is also part of my mourning process. It takes time and I hope your coping.

It's incredible how much of a mark they make on us.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sophie.
What a character!
She certainly did and saw a lot while she was with you.
What lovely pictures as well.
It's always sad when they go and loosing two in a short space of time is devastating.
I always think that writing about them like on here does help.
We lost 2 cats in the same weekend last January. It is very hard but I know one day I will see them again.

R.I.P Sophie and enjoy the lovely walks at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

Sophie on Snowdon








Sophie up top Scafell







Sophie up to Ben Nevis


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you photo-shop the sky in the Ben Nevis photo?

Been trying to persuade Mrs to have a holiday on North West coast. The comparison with snowden and scafell pike could be used as evidence against me!

Great photo's. She'll be looking down from on high again....


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

Cromford said:


> Can you photo-shop the sky in the Ben Nevis photo?
> 
> Been trying to persuade Mrs to have a holiday on North West coast. The comparison with snowden and scafell pike could be used as evidence against me!
> 
> Great photo's. She'll be looking down from on high again....


ummm the week we spent in Scotland,it was excellent weather,just the top of Ben Nevis was in the clouds and minus5!
ouch
and Sophie hopped up and down off the passenger of my camper all the way there and all the way back!lol(I was on my own then)
there you go


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Jonb.

Just one more request. Can you also photo-shop in a woman on a sunbed?

That might do the trick.

Joking aside...hope your coping with your loss. I never imagined it would be as bad as it has been. Those dogs sure leave their mark.....


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Well what an amazing life Sophie lead, and how lucky she was to have such a nice family


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

has it really been a month.....


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Boy do I relate to that thought.....

It's a reflection of the fun and love they brought us ...and hopefully that we brought them, that it still feels raw.


----------



## Vickie1 (Dec 30, 2011)

jonb those are beautiful pictures and gorgeous memories. We lost our cat biggles this week so we know you're pain.

20 years ago i had my pet whippet cross sandy PTS. He was old and had had a fantastic life. So many fond memories. Even now 34 years later i can remember the day i found him as a puppy stray (just after bonfire night). I was 11 yrs old..he went in my arms when i was 25.

It's the lives we gave them, the joy we made possible and of course the joy they gave us. Sometimes it feels hard to even consider another pet afterwards...but in time we do because we know the eventual sorrow is diminished by the years of freindship and love they provide.

I'm not a religious person but i do believe in God and an afterlife where we all meet again forever..believe it because it is true. Bless your heart and bless the soul that lives forever.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

Sophie would have been 14 today:sad:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's still early days jonb -try and hang on to the happy memories. They'll help you through.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your dear Sophie, Jon. I can see how much you loved her and how much she meant to you.

'Dogs in the afterlife'...She's still around.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

jonb said:


> Sophie would have been 14 today:sad:


Anniversaries are always painful Jon. For us today is 3 months to the day since we lost Scrabble. We share your pain and our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

jonb said:


> Sophie would have been 14 today:sad:


Hi Jon,

Hope your feeling a little brighter. I still find these reminders can lead to a return of the sadder moments.

I went running by the canal today...


----------

